# Fiberglass hatch?



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

ok i think ive seen some of these for sale but im not too sure. but my problem is with my 240 and all the ones ive checked out the under part where you lift on when opening is rusted and i dont like seeing rust on my car and as im sure we all know fiberglass doesnt rust too much  so does anybody know where these are for sale?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

not a hatch, it isnt strong enough to hold in the massive window
there are some coupes boot lids around though if thats what you meant.


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

Theoretically, you could make a part out of fiberglass to be strong enough. It's all a matter of the weight of the cloth and the amount of eboxy you put in there. I bet if you used 8oz aircraft glass you could do it. Carbon is the same story. I have never seen this done however. Do you have any pictures or anything like that? 

---Matt


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, you could do it out of CF and use plexiglass for the window or lexan. weighs less and is still pretty strong.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

or you could just find an okay-shapehatch off an old junky 240 and save a couple of bux


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

there is a company in japan that makes fiberclass hatches for S13s. SCC makes a coment of it in there latest issue, it was on the american 240 built for drift. they didnt have a clue where they got it though, maybe email them and see if they found out. or email jspec and ask them, sure they could find it.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wanna save weight? make it a sil truck like those 2 silvias ive seen.


----------

